# Voltaje bajo en Bus DC 9135



## NUBELUNGO (May 13, 2014)

Buenos dias me trajeron a reparar una Ups marca Eaton modelo 9135 de 6 kva a 220vac, la cual al encenderla el auto diagnostico que realiza, me manda una alarma 029 y me indica que el voltaje del bus DC esta bajo, agradeseria el apoyo que puedan brindarme en este tema, ...


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (May 13, 2014)

Ups monofasica o trifásica?

Saludos


----------



## NUBELUNGO (May 19, 2014)

monofasica de dos lineas y tierra trabaja a 208-220 y 240vac.


----------



## ecotronico (May 20, 2014)

hola a todos:

la idea sería comprobr si realmente la tesión continua del barramiento está realmente anormal.
revisa si el barramiento está en cortocircuito, mide la tensión continua encima de él.

si tienes tensión, pero anormal,  revisa el circuito rectificador.

si parece estar funcionando corretamente, pero el defecto informado continúa, revisa el circuito que lee la tensión del barramiento (alguna malla resistiva de realimentación).


----------



## NUBELUNGO (May 20, 2014)

Gracias pero me gustaría saber a que te referís cuando hablas del barra miento, el equipo en mención es de la imagen que adjunto.


----------



## ecotronico (May 20, 2014)

el "link DC" o enlace de corriente continua.
son los puntos o nodos en donde la tensión es continua.
es una etapa intermedia entre el rectificador y el inversor, dentro de una UPS (o SAI o No-Break).
aquí la tensión es filtrada por medio de capacitores.

dependiendo de la tecnologia y marca, el barramiento puede ser el mismo de las baterías o separado.
en tu caso, creo que es separado, pero debes identificarlo.

para eso ábrelo e identifica cual es el circuito rectificador.
observa bien cual es la salida de este circuito y mide encima de los puntos positivo y negativo.
(+) y (-).
repito: depende de la tecnologia, puede ser un circuito aparte que el de las baterías y podría tener tensión de aproximadamente 600Vcc.


----------



## NUBELUNGO (May 20, 2014)

Ok, medí el voltaje que alimenta al modulo de poder y a la vez a las baterías y mide 187 voltios DC.



Posees algún diagrama que me ayude a identificar los puntos de una ups, me explico la fuente por  lógica es la que va en la entrada de AC que es donde se rectifica y filtra el voltaje, pero para identificar el cdlink a como lo llamas, te agradecería esa ayuda. la verdad e buscado pero la verdad solo cosas superficiales me e encontrado.



Adjunto la imagen donde se alimenta el modulo de poder y las baterías donde están 180 vdc.


----------



## ecotronico (May 20, 2014)

hola nuevamente.

preparé un diagrama en bloques muy básico, suponiendo que tu UPS es de las características que conozco.
pero te ayudará a identificar los puntos de medición.

por lo que entiendo, mediste encima de las baterías, pero con la UPS conectada y energizada?

repasando:
la UPS debería tener dos rectificadores, uno para recargar las baterías y otro para la doble conversión.

verifica ambos rectificadores y/o placas.
también verifica si está cargando las baterías.


----------



## NUBELUNGO (May 20, 2014)

Correcto ese voltaje es el que le esta mandando la fuente a las baterías y a la vez va en paralelo al modulo de poder osea donde va la parte inversora.



La alarma que manda aparte de decir que el voltaje DC esta bajo el manual de la ups me indica que cambie el modulo de poder que es la parte donde esta el inversor.


----------

